# Want to buy take off 3T Ergonova Handlebar size 42cm and Stem size 110 with +/- 6



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

Any one take off their 3T ergonova handle bars and stems from their Cervelo's? I am looking for size 42cm handle bar and 110 Stem. Building up 2nd bike and this would really help me out. 

thanks.


----------

